# Dayton B652 speakers



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

I recently had my neighbor over becasue he was interested in checking out my home theater. I have a pretty basic sound system compared to alot on here but he was impressed. He is interested in setting something up and i offered to help if he had any questions. 

Now the question......

I saw some Dayton B652 bookshelf speakers on the PE website and was wondering if anyone had some info?

Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

splatee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently had my neighbor over becasue he was interested in checking out my home theater. I have a pretty basic sound system compared to alot on here but he was impressed. He is interested in setting something up and i offered to help if he had any questions.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have only listened to the Subwoofer, but came away with an appreciation for the Company. You might also want to check out Behringer's Speakers as well as they are really well designed and still an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

Reviews suggest they are decent, good for some, but that doesn't mean they are actually good. Probably nice for the cash. Zaph Audio bashed them pretty good. http://www.zaphaudio.com/Dayton-B652.html I'd try them for the garage or din, but I wouldn't personally try them for HT.

Behringer studio monitors are known to be amazing for the price. If he is on a super budget and he lives in his own house, he might want to look at monoprice.com in-wall speakers.


----------



## splatee (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Not sure what his buget is yet but i was trying to look for a good bang for your buck setup. I have been checking out the local craigslist also. Im trying to save money a bit on the speakers and throwing more at a sub. He was impressed when i demo'd some Terminator Salvation and he could feel the explosions. Now im running a DIY dual sound splinters with 1400 watts. I will be looking at a decent budget sub like a Dayton, Lava or a BIC. Or something used on craigslist.

I have been eyeing the Behringers for myself LOL. Maybe i will upgrade my Insiginia's to those and sell them to him.


----------



## sickboy013 (Feb 28, 2009)

I just ordered 4 pairs of these from parts express to replace my onkyo htib speakers. I decided to use them all around even 1 speaker for the center channel. Hopefully this will be a good deal for $120. I am on a tight budget after upgrading my subs to an elemental designs a5-350. I'll let you know what my take is on them, even though I am not an audiophile.


----------



## isaeagle4031 (Feb 5, 2011)

They are $30 a pair speakers. You pretty much get what you pay for. In this case I think a bit more. They aren't super great, but aren't horendous either. A few x-over tweaks and they work well enough for most people doing a first system. A friend is currently using them as his mains and surrounds (no center channel) while we work on building his new fronts. Overall he is happy with them just as they are. We will probably keep them as surrounds (all 4) to be able to keep up with what is planned for the fronts and the sub


----------

